# Too Many Cucumbers?



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2009)

If like me you planted cucumbers and they seem to be stalking you, and you've run out of ideas..You might like this I do

I cut off the top part off 6 cukes the long way,then carefully scooped out the center seeds.making sure there was room for my filling I sliced a little off the bottom so they would not roll and then put salt and pepper on the insides and put on a tray. I mixed together 1-1/2c. crab meat and1-1/2c. of tiny salad shrimp, I chopped them a little...and added just enough mayo to hold the filling together, fill the cucumber boats and then sprinkle with fresh finely chopped parsley or cilantro line you platter with halved hard cooked eggs, pass some Louis dressing to spoon over boats and eggs.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 11, 2009)

You can also make bite-sized ones by slicing into 2-inch pieces, then scoop out the inside with a tiny melon ball-er, leaving a bottom to the mini-bowl. fill with a chopped seafood salad, or chicken salad.  If you like ceviche, it would be nice. Or a dill sour cream/cream cheese in a star tip with a sprinkle of caviar and a tiny sprig of dill.. or...


----------



## Arky (Aug 11, 2009)

You could do what I was asking about on this site a few days ago - Cold Cucumber Soup

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 small yellow onion -- sliced
1 1/4 pound cucumbers -- peeled, deseeded and sliced
2 cups light chicken stock -- plus additional stock as needed
1 pinch salt
1/4 cup heavy or double cream or milk
Sour Cream for garnish
Turn this recipe into a puzzle! [click] 


 Directions:
In a deep saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter. Add the onion and cook, stirring, until translucent, about 3 minutes. 

Add the cucumbers, mix well and pour in stock. Reduce the heat to low and cook, uncovered, until the cucumbers are tender, about 20 minutes. 

Remove from the heat and let cool slightly. Working in batches, puree the cucumber mixture in a blender, adding a little stock to thin, if necessary. 

 Pour into a bowl, cover and refrigerate for at least 3 hours to chill thoroughly. 

Just before serving, add the salt and the cream or milk, mixing well. Ladle into chilled bowls, A small dollop of sour cream and serve immediately.


----------



## sarah (Aug 12, 2009)

i make my low calorie sandwiches these days and they r great.grill some thick round slices of cucumber and egg plant on a grill or pan using some salt pepper and oilve oil.take 2 slices of whole grain bread,apply ketsup on one and a thin layer of low fat mayo on other.and put slices of both the veggies and slices of hard boiled egg(or poached egg,this is another variation)on it,cover with the other toast.enjoy!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2009)

This is what is so great here at DC..We see a recipe someone has posted and we add to it and before we know it we have several new recipes to try. I love the sharing what fun and great help.
Thanks all of you.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2009)

Kades, if you have "The Book!"  [Mastering the Art of French Cooking]  there is a whole host of recipes for _COOKED_ cucumbers.  If you've never tried cooking them, you're in for a treat!

I wouldn't have thought of it, except that I'm now reading Julie Powell's book, and I just passed the part where she was cooking cucumbers every night for a week or so. 

Might be worth a try.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2009)

June, I had read that cucumbers sauted in butter with salt and pepper were outstanding.So, off to the store I go and I'll try them..I think I need a new cookbook..Thanks for the hint
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2009)

Are you planning to make pickles?  I have always wanted to make bread and butter pickles.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2009)

I made about 4 batches, my oldest son loves b&b pickles. These were so easy it only took putting them in a jar with lid and into thre refrigerator overnight and they were ready to eat. The whole family loves them.I can get the recipe if you'd like it, just let me know.
kades


----------



## sarah (Aug 13, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Kades, if you have "The Book!"  [Mastering the Art of French Cooking]  there is a whole host of recipes for _COOKED_ cucumbers.  If you've never tried cooking them, you're in for a treat!
> 
> I wouldn't have thought of it, except that I'm now reading Julie Powell's book, and I just passed the part where she was cooking cucumbers every night for a week or so.
> 
> Might be worth a try.



 cooked cucumbers are always great.i even add them in my stir-fries with other ingredients and their taste stands out,different from any other cooked veggie.they r so nutty and tasty.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 13, 2009)

kadesma said:


> I made about 4 batches, my oldest son loves b&b pickles. These were so easy it only took putting them in a jar with lid and into thre refrigerator overnight and they were ready to eat. The whole family loves them.I can get the recipe if you'd like it, just let me know.
> kades


 
yes, _please! _   I would love to have the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Sarah,
I'll give them a try they do sound good.
kadesma


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 13, 2009)

I almost hate visting my garden because for some reason I planted two cucumber plants and now everything I visit I walk away with 5-10 cucumbers...yikes!


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2009)

For some reason my taste buds went out during the last stages of the big M.  The one thing that never came back was of all ridiculous things, cucumbers and watermelon.  Roll of eyes.  They were favorites of mine. 

One thing to do is cucumber kimchee.  First chop the cukes coarsely.  Since you've grown them yourself, harvest them young enough so you don't have to peel or seed.  I cut a cuke into quarters, lengthwise, then chop into maybe quarter inch pieces.

salt the cukes and drain overnight.  If they taste too salty, rinse and drain again.

Use some paper towels (or cotton real ones) to dry them.  Then for each cuke chop coarsely one or two green onions, and slice a clove of garlic.

THEN use dried chilies and put in a ton of them.  Toss in a jar and let sit for a week or so (yeah, I know, many would say months).  I buy a specific type of chilies from an Asian grocer because it looks like the the chilies from kimchee I've had before, but have used a ridiculously varying amount of this and that and other things.  If you salt or chili too much, I just pour it out, add another cuke, and then repack it.  I do the same with standard cabbage kimchee.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 6, 2009)

I LOVE cooked cucumbers & have been using them this way for many years. Just diced & sauteed in butter with some salt, pepper, & chopped fresh dill; stirred into a plain white sauce or mild cheese sauce (Dill Havarti is fabulous for this!); topped with a Beurre Blanc (aka butter sauce).

I've found them to be a perfect accompaniment to mild white fish dishes like Sole or Flounder Meuniere, or any other similar type plain buttery white fish dish.

And aside from the usual pickles, my favorite cold cucumber dish has to be thinly sliced with equally thinly sliced sweet onions in sour cream with a dash of a good vinegarette mixed in.


----------

